# Can or Can't



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

We answer each other's statements and make one up for the next...

So I will start with...

Start your day with Coffee


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Depends on what you mean by "start."  I have coffee every morning for breakfast, but my breakfast actually starts with the food I'm eating. The coffee comes a little later.

Next: Dive off a diving board?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Next: twirl a hula hoop around your waist for a solid minute


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2019)

Can

Go to bed before midnight


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Can

Jump on a pogo stick


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Walk 10 miles.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Eat yellow Jello


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Can

Climb to the top of Mt. Everest!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Play Broomball


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Eat a pint of ice cream!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't

Eat a BBQ T-Bone Steak


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Can   ( well have done in the past, before I stopped eating beef )

Dance the Quickstep


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2019)

Can't

Can multitask


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Can

Call a Yellow Taxi


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Can’t

Downward facing dog.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Pardon my question but what is a 'downward facing dog'


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 17, 2019)

This is a yoga pose


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> This is a yoga pose


Thanks


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Can't

Go Parachuting


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't and won't!  

spit into the wind


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't

Do a cartwheel


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't.

Do sit ups?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

Can

Sky Dive


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't

Climb mountains anymore


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Can 

Ride a push bike


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Can't 

Tolerate Spicy Hot foods


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Can’t 

Watch tv without falling asleep


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Can't

Go out for dinner weekly?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 27, 2019)

Can't

Sing for their supper?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Can't

Swim laps in a pool?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Can't 

Lose Weight...grrr!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Can

Read Computer Language


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Can't 

Understand Spanish?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Can't

Enjoy having a cat cuddle up in your lap?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Can't

Do you often get to the ocean?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Can't
Ride a Horse?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 4, 2019)

Can

Crack your knuckles?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Can't
Download music without paying a fee?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Can

Install a Kitchen Sink?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2019)

Can't

Drive manual transmission?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Can

Talk on the phone for hours...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't

Watch TV for hours?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2019)

Can

Eat a meal while standing?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't

Stay off the computer for a week


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Can't

Play a musical instrument


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2019)

Can

Do the Hula dance


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2019)

Can't

Keep up to the Grand Children


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2019)

Can

Grocery shop and only buy what's on your list.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

Can

Get more done in the morning


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Can

Fall asleep in front of the TV usually at a critical point in the show


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Can

Paint a portrait of  a person


----------



## chic (Aug 18, 2019)

I can draw one. Does that count?

Cook a gourmet meal for a party?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

I doubt that anyone would call it gourmet.

Ice skate?


----------



## Repondering (Aug 18, 2019)

Can, but poorly.

Make a speech in public?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2019)

Can

Run up several flights of stairs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Not NO more...

Cut the Grass


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Nope never learned how

Read a real book?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Can.  Though it seems to take me forever to get through one. I'm reading a good thriller now called The Chain.

Change a tire?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2019)

Yup... On just about anything

Make a HUGE Breakfast...


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2019)

Can 

Speak a foreign language fluently?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)

Cannot

Read an entire book in one day...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Well maybe, if it was Green Eggs and Ham, or something similar.   

Make a decent, invisible hem on a pair of pants?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Yep

Stay up late?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2019)

Can... definitely

Unclog a toilet?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Can

Play golf on your phone/tablet


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Can't   ...  can't play golf PERIOD. 

Ride a bike?


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Not now...but back in the day

Hand sew a button back on?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Sure, I can sew on that level! 

Knit a hat with a Norwegian ski pattern?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2019)

Can't

Milk a cow?


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2019)

No.

paint a fence?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

Can

Crochet an afghan?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Can't

Rock a baby to sleep without falling asleep yourself


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

Can

Sleep until noon?


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2019)

Nope.

swim a long distance?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)

Can't

Crochet a rug?


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

can't

finish a crossword puzzle?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Can't

Have last night's dinner for breakfast next day...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Can't

Lose weight easily


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Can

Go South for Winter


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

Can (but prefer not to)

Whistle loudly using two fingers


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2019)

can't

Bake your own bread?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

Can't

Stay off the computer for a week


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Can

For a month stop drinking everything except water.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Can't

Yodel


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2019)

Can't 

Walk 5 miles


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Can't

Cut your own hair


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Can (But Have None)

Write with both hands


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2019)

Can't

Find your way back home by reversing the directions you were given to get to an unfamiliar place (I can't)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Can't

Look good in a red sequined dress


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2019)

Totally can.

Eat brussel sprouts without gagging.


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

Can.  

Make homemade cake frosting from scratch?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 7, 2019)

Can

Live without TV?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

Can (but prefer "with")

Make your own hair look halfway decent most of the time?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2019)

Not so much on the hair abilities.  I must have been a Vidal Sassoon level stylist in another life and exhausted any good hair skills for several ensuing incarnations. 

Paddle a canoe?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 9, 2019)

Can

Water ski?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Nope 

Complete a real life jigsaw puzzle? Size doesn't matter?


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2019)

IDK What's a real life jigsaw puzzle?

Do 10 one arm pushups?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

OMG, probably couldn't do even one! 

Change a tire?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2019)

Aside to @peramangkelder - size always matters, even in jigsaw puzzles.

Yes on change a tire if necessary, but I call AAA these days

Sing Happy Birthday and stay in tune?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Can.

Figure out how much your discount will be when you bring one of those coupons to Bed Bath & Beyond?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

chic said:


> IDK What's a real life jigsaw puzzle?
> 
> Do 10 one arm pushups?


Sorry @chic I should have qualified that by saying a real jigsaw not a virtual jigsaw


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Speaking of jigsaw puzzles, I'm nearly finished with a really fun puzzle, called The Fifties. It's a collage of all the famous faces (and cars) of that era; just looking at it certainly evokes memories!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Speaking of jigsaw puzzles, I'm nearly finished with a really fun puzzle, called The Fifties. It's a collage of all the famous faces (and cars) of that era; just looking at it certainly evokes memories!


Where did you get it, Sunny?  I'm on the hunt for good, reasonably priced jigsaw puzzles.  Love to do them while camping!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Can.
> 
> Figure out how much your discount will be when you bring one of those coupons to Bed Bath & Beyond?



Getting back to the puzzle.  
Can

Figure out if there's really anything you need at BB&B to make use of those coupons?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

Star, my daughter gave it to me. We often exchange puzzles. Our favorite company is White Mountain Puzzles.  Go to

whitemountainpuzzles.com .

About the BB&B coupon question, yes, I unfortunately find something every time I go into that store. I mainly use the coupons for my Keurig coffee pods. 

Can you make a hem on garments, so that it looks professionally done?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Star, my daughter gave it to me. We often exchange puzzles. Our favorite company is White Mountain Puzzles.  Go to
> 
> whitemountainpuzzles.com .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the puzzles, I'll check them out!

On the hem: I can't but my husband can (serious advantage of marrying someone from the technical side of the apparel biz).  

Can you whip up a gourmet meal out of whatever is in the kitchen- no recipe needed? (I can't but my mother could)


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2019)

Absolutely. My Gran was a whiz at this and I learned by watching.

Can you make a 3 point turn on a very narrow street without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2019)

Can

Can pick up a snake?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2019)

Can, but only if my life depended on it.  

Remain afloat in a pool for ten minutes without a floatation device, grabbing the side or putting your feet down?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Probably.

Spend 2 1/2 hours rehearsing a Broadway dance number without falling on your face?  (I just did, to my amazement)


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Onya Sunny....I wouldn't have the stamina now.

Sew a straight seam by hand?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

No.

Blow a big bubble gum bubble?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2019)

not anymore, but I could before

Go Snowshoeing


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2019)

Have not and therefore probably could not, unless there was significant tutelage involved.  

Tell jokes well


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

Sadly no.

ice skate 50 yards without falling or windmilling?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 3, 2019)

Can

Go cross country skiing?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

No.

Type really fast?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2019)

Pretty fast.

regularly sleep through the night?


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

use an SLR camera?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't even know what one is!  

Read music?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2019)

I wish.

Know how to make "cowboy coffee"?


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

SLR for Sunny
Can't make cowboy coffee.

Kill a very large spider without feeling the least bit squeamish?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2019)

Never!

Watch a sad movie without crying?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Sure. I very seldom cry at movies.

Guess when the egg has been in the pan exactly long enough?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, can

Trim cat/dog nails?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2019)

I wish

Solve a rubix cube in under 3 years


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, but I cheated.  

make a collage?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Yes, but am not that good at it.

Make a woodshop project from scratch, without any guidance?


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

Nope but I fixed my daughter's school project which she was so proud of but it fell apart in her bag on the way home

Can you grow plants from seeds or cuttings?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2019)

Only if I first amputate this set of black thumbs that I was cursed with since birth

Can you parallel park?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes

Drink coffee before bed?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2019)

Not unless I want to greet the dawn without having slept a single wink.  

Eat and enjoy very spicy foods?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Eat and enjoy, yes.  Digest comfortably, not so much.  I've had to learn to be moderate about it.

Whistle?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2019)

Can

Eat a meal while standing up?


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

No. Not anymore.

arrange flowers like a pro?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2019)

Can

Bake a cake from scratch?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2019)

Absolutely - is there any other way?

Feel comfortable around strange dogs?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2019)

(some use cake mixes sold in boxes)

Strange dogs:  No - can't

Scrub floors on hands & knees?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2019)

I was kidding about cake baking.  Of course I know about cake mixes.  (The internet desperately needs a sarcastic font.)

Scrub floors on hands & knees?  Yes I can, but no I won't.  Not anymore.  Learned my lesson: they'll just get dirty again anyway. 

Walk a drunk-test type heel to toe straight line without holding onto something or losing your balance?


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2019)

What do you do with all your dirt, Star? I'm eating at Holly's.  

No I can't walk a straight line anymore.

Use a phillips head screwdriver easily?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2019)

chic said:


> What do you do with all your dirt, Star? I'm eating at Holly's.
> 
> No I can't walk a straight line anymore.
> 
> Use a phillips head screwdriver easily?


Clarification: I sweep and wash my floors on a regular basis, just don't scrub on hands and knees as I did back in the day.  It helps that I don't have 3 kids living here plus all their friends visiting, not to mention shedding animals in the household. (Current dog doesn't shed.)  My house doesn't get nearly as dirty as it did back then and I also have more time to stay ahead of it.  

Yes on the phillips head.

Do you feel comfortable standing on step stools or ladders?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2019)

No offense @StarSong, yes we need a sarcasm font! 

Step stool or ladder - no, can't...dangerous.

Can you go to bed if dirty dishes in sink?


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!

can you type a paragraph without spellcheck? ever?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, I hate spellcheck. It changes half the things I text on my phone into complete nonsense.

Star, I don't think we have a sarcastic font, but we do have a winking smilie.  

Which brings me to my question:  Can you usually find the smilie you want?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2019)

Good point on the winking smile.  I'll have to employ that one more.   (winking at you in a non-sarcastic way)

Speaking of spellcheck, which I once heard characterized as a little elf inside our devices who very much wants to be helpful.  Problem is, he's usually drunk.  

Anyway, speaking of spellcheck, do you yell at, scold, threaten, thank, and otherwise interact with your phone and electronic devices as if they were human?


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)

No. 

can you paddle a canoe successfully?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 15, 2019)

Can't

Climb a regular flight of stairs without stopping to catch your breath?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes.  Several.  Thank goodness.

Speak a second language fluently?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

Sure, as long as it's on the level of "Darling, je vous aime beaucoup."

Can you understand baseball strategy rules, such as when a player should bunt?  (Our Nats swept the Cardinals yesterday and won the National League championship! We're going to the World Series, first time since 1933.)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes on baseball strategies and rules.  Understand the game very well.  Ditto football although I stopped watching it because of the brutality.  

Can you fold origami?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

No.

Can you manage streaming TV, how to operate the remote, etc., without having to ask for help?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Can

Ice skate?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Not any more. I could when I was a kid.

Pronounce "nuclear" correctly?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2019)

Probably not anymore - never was all that good at it. - (Edited to say, this response was to ice skating.  Yes, I can pronounce nu-clee-are correctly!)  

Make a REALLY GOOD cup of coffee.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Can! 

Fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes but they should come with instructions

Enjoy ironing?


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

Do you mean can I iron or can I enjoy ironing? I can iron but I don't love it.

Build a brush camp?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

I don't even know what that is! 

Do any kind of dancing?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes! I can do many dances. 

Braid hair?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

Can, but only simple braids. Nothing fancy.

Lose weight quickly when you really want to?


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

Usually, but it gets harder as I get older.

Do simple plumbing repairs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)

Can

How about Electrical probs? Can you fix them?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

If you really mean electrical, no. I want to live to see another day.

If you mean electronic stuff, like computer glitches, streaming TV, etc., yes, I can sometimes fix them. (Last night, I figured out that the reason my TV remote had stopped working was that it needed new batteries. Ta-da!  It worked!)

Can you blow a big bubble with bubble gum?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes on the bubble gum!  

Touch your toes without bending your knees?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Are you kidding?   

Can you touch your knees without bending your toes?


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

Sure.

Can you wrap your hands around the outside your knees and keep your balance?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2019)

Not getting the mechanics of this...  Do you mean cross my arms and grab the backs of my knees?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Nope

Can you stand on your head?


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

No way.

Can you find your way back to civilization when you get lost driving someplace unfamiliar without using GPS?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

No. GPS's were invented for people like me!  

Can you eat one potato chip and then stop?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2019)

Can I?  Yes.  Do I?  Nope.  

Read and comprehend while familiar music is playing?


----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes.

Could you bake bread from scratch no cheating?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

Probably, though it's been a long time since I tried.  Mine was never as good as the bakery's.

Identifiy what kind of wine it is, from the taste?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2019)

Only into very general categories.  

Accurately place all of Africa's countries on a map?


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2019)

Most but not all so I'd have to say no.

Kill a VERY large spider all by yourself without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Probably not.

When watching a streaming series on TV, can you remember the number of the episode you finished watching last time?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2019)

No, doggone it!  If the DVR doesn't remember for us we spend 20 minutes finding our place again.  

Remember someone's name five minutes after being introduced, without making a special concerted effort to do so?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

No, wish I could. (And about the streaming series on TV, ditto for me, Star.)

Pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time?


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.

Eat a "Dagwood" sandwich and finish it all?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Never tried, but probably couldn't.

Walk down a flight of stairs without holding on to anything?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2019)

Could I?  Maybe?  Do I?  Nope.

Transfer files and contact lists from one phone or computer to another without help?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Cannot

Recite The Night Before Christmas...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

Can, mostly correctly.

Yodel?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2019)

No so that anyone would be able to distinguish it from a couple of cats making whoopee.  

Without guilt - throw out or donate items that your parents treasured or gifted you?


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

Can't.

Refrain from blowing your horn at someone who cuts you off and almost causes a collision?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

chic said:


> Can't.
> 
> Refrain from blowing your horn at someone who cuts you off and almost causes a collision?


CAN ...And cursing


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

Keesha what's the can or can't here?

Can I refrain from cursing when being cut off in heavy traffic and almost getting into an accident? Can't.

Make a can of soup taste homemade by adding stuff to it?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Can

Convince anyone to change their mind about who they should vote for?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2019)

Not yet, but that hasn't stopped me from trying!

Easily whip up meal for unplanned company?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Can, most of the time.

Play the violin?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Cannot

Play Monopoly for hours


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)

Can't.

Talk on the phone and drive at the same time?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Can, But shouldn't

Cook and talk on the phone


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Can, But shouldn't
> 
> Cook and talk on the phone


Cook, yes.  Bake, no.  

Go on swings in a park for five minutes without getting motion sick.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Probably. Haven't done that in a long time.

Figure out how "the cloud" works?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Cannot

Can operate a manual stick on a automobile...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2019)

Yup - drive one every (rare) chance I get.  Love manual transmissions!  

Fly without fear?


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)

Not anymore.

make a campfire?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 21, 2019)

Can

Visit museums without paying a dime, like when were kids...


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Can. But then, I live within hollering distance of Washington, DC, where most of the museums are free.

Type very rapidly?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 21, 2019)

Cannot

Hide in a Big Cardboard Box


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Cannot do monthly ck statement without using a calculator


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Of course not.

Live without Alexa?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2019)

chic said:


> Of course not.


Haha to your "of course not," Chic.  Maybe we could, but why in the world would we, right?

Alexa is my favorite type of timer, ever.  Hands free and can run multiple timers at once.  I don't use it for much of anything else though.  

Make it through the morning without coffee or tea?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

Make it, without coffee, yes, if I had to. But wouldn't want to.
Tea, sure. I don't even like tea.

Listen to somebody boasting about their grandkids without needing to reciprocate?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2019)

Depends on how much they're boasting - if it's over the top I quickly find myself late for the door...

See a blue screen of death or other warning on your computer without panicking?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Can

Get an engine light without panicking


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

Can.

Have really quick reflexes when you need to?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Can't

Prepare today Festivities and not get tired out?


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

Can.

Make cornbread stuffing from scratch?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Can

Get thru the holidays without stress?


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm impressed Bonnie ^.

Can't 100%

Tolerate 6 hours of continual football games without frustration?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Can't

Deal going out to Black Friday Sales today?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2019)

Can but not going to - don't need anything.  Am hitting a couple of grocers today though for our party tomorrow.  

Draw well enough that the end result can be recognized as what you intended (I cannot).


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Can't.

Find your way around in general without relying on  your GPS?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2019)

Absolutely not.  GPS has been little short of a miracle for those of us with no sense of direction.  

Make a good pie crust from scratch?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 29, 2019)

Can

Bite into an ice cream cone (as opposed to licking)


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't

Do a 360 in the snow in your car?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2019)

Maybe.  Can either the car or humans inside survive it?  Probably not.  

Restrain yourself when the Christmas cookies come out?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't.

(Star, you and I are on the same page, completely lacking a sense of direction. How did we ever survive before GPS's?)

Figure out appropriate gifts to give people?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2019)

Can.. I'm an excellent gift-giver 

Wake up without an alarm


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes, my internal "timer" works pretty well.

Blow a bubble with bubble gum?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2019)

Can

House break/train a dog


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Can

Type on the keyboard with your eyes closed, and make sense...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't

Walk barefoot on the sidewalk


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't

Talk on the phone for hours...


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2019)

Can't.

Drive for hours without fatigue?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Can't.

Speak a second language fluently?


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

can't

would u drive in the snow


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Can

Spend hours in a bookstore...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2019)

Can

Swim a few laps doing the backstroke?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2019)

Can't

Go 24hrs without sleeping


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Can't

Get stuck in a traffic jam without swearing


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Can't

Be outside with the frigid cold weather


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

Can

teach children to sing?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2019)

Sure.  Off-key, just like me.  

Figure out what to get people for Christmas?   (Guess where my brain is these days?)


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

can't

Make a banana nut loaf tonight...


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Can.  (But will I?)

Figure out how to use your cell phone most of the time?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2019)

Use it, yes?  Use all the features?  Hah! I never even got to the point of figuring out everything my VCR could do!  

Listen patiently and feign interest when people give lengthy details about a dream they had?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)

Can

Draw Freehand


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

Can, but whether the result would be recognizable is a good question.

Cook a tender roast?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2019)

Probably, but I no longer cook meat in my kitchen.  

Truly enjoy the Christmas spirit, decorations and hustle-bustle of the season? (I can and do!)


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Can

Put up with annoying people like me?


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

can't

do blind stitching in sewing?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Can't

Walk instead of driving everwhere?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Can. I walk short distances, a mile or less, weather permitting.

Get up from kneeling on the floor without having to pull yourself up with the aid of a piece of furniture, or a helpful person?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Can't

Go a day without the beverage you start the day with?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Can

Pretend that somebody else's annoying pet is cute?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2019)

Can't

Walk down icy steps without holding onto railing


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Can't stop laughing out loud at some of the posts on Can or Can't....I can picture myself in exactly the same situation 

Be nice to all the relatives over the Holiday Season?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Can, at least I can try.  (Hi, Pera, good to see you back!)

Whistle?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks @Sunny....baby steps


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes I can whistle but not so good these days....bit monotonous

My Dad used to yodel....can you yodel?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

No. I just tried; the result was not pretty!  

When you were younger, could you turn a cartwheel?


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

Can.

Can you do a handstand?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Cannot.

Bake bread from scratch?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Can

Drive wearing mittens?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Nope

Drive barefoot?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Yup, But don't like it

Feed the birds where you live?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope  Too many

Watch snow fall?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2020)

Not here! 

Make a good tomato sauce from scratch?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

Can

Ice skate?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)

Can't

Walk at a fast pace


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes.  

Eat a jalapeno pepper?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

Can

Do a cartwheel?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2020)

*Can't*

*Cook *


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

Can... definitely!

Unclog a toilet?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Yup

Fix a appliance


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2020)

Huz can....most times....unless said appliance is past saving

Replace tap washers


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2020)

Probably if I needed to, but I cleverly married someone who can and that's just as good.  Maybe better.  

Parallel parked within the past year (without a smart car's assistance).


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

Can.

Can you drive 25 MPH in the burbs without going crazy as everybody passes you? It's a law here which nobody abides by.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Can

Can you fall right to sleep when you go to bed?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice to see you again, Mike.  You've been missed.  

Cannot

Drink caffeinated beverages after 4:00 and fall asleep easily that night?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2020)

*Can't*

*Can you remember what you were supposed to do today ?*


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

Definitely can.

Can you second guess someone more than not?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

Can...I read people very well.

If someone asks why people don't seem to like them can you tell them the most likely reason?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2020)

If I know the reason, I have done so with a, "some people might find it off-putting when you..."  

Current event - Can you hear someone coughing heavily without immediately thinking, "Eek, is that corona virus?"


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 5, 2020)

Can


Do you like going to foot ball games


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Can't

Like to go out Dancing during the weekend...


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

Once 

Like to go out for a meal at a fav. eating place


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2020)

If I'm meeting someone there.  Hubby & I rarely go out locally for meals, unless we're meeting others.  

Timely can or can't: 
Entertain yourself for days on end without going stir-crazy or snappish at those around you.


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2020)

Can't. 

Read books back to back. In other words, finish one. Start another.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

Can (but I rarely read books anymore)

Go on a cleaning frenzy until you're exhausted.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Can

Sit down and do a model


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Can and I have a model of Da Vinci's Trebuchet waiting for my undivided attention

Fall asleep in front of the TV


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Can

Fall asleep outside on a bench


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

Probably not unless I was exhausted.  

Stay asleep through the night?


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Nope and it has been a lifelong problem

Fall asleep in the car?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Yup can fall asleep just about anywhere, except when I am supposed to

skip a rope


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2020)

Absolutely! 

Since it's topical on other threads: groom a dog, including haircuts and nail trimming?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

can't

make a birdhouse from scratch?


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Nope but my sister and I made a butterfly house once

Enjoy Shopping?


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Food shopping, yes.  Other shopping, not so much.  

Apropos of the current situation - Can you cut your own hair? Or perhaps the better question is whether you dare to do so.


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Can

Wear shorts?


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2020)

Absolutely.  My legs have stood the test of time.  No pun intended.  

Make really good lemonade from scratch? (Wish I could.)


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

can't

paint a room


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Can
Rewire household electric plugs?


Like this one


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

can

prune trees and bushes


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2020)

can

make your own juices instead of buying them at the store?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Yup 

Make Lemon Curd or Lemon Butter from scratch?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2020)

Have made lemon curd, but decided buying it at Trader Joe's was better.  
p.s. American _lemon butter_ is a sauce for fish or veggies. Butter with lemon squeezed in. It's not sweet like lemon curd. 

Keep your balance for 10 seconds while standing on one foot, eyes closed, hands at your side?


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes I can.

Keep your temper and sense of humor in these challenging times?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

yes i can

go for a long walk without seeing anyone


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2020)

Not usually, but more so since mid-March.

See a crocodile, alligator, poisonous snake  or other dangerous animals without feeling primal fear, even though you're at a zoo and they're safely contained?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope and we had a baby brown snake caught in one of our mouse traps here on our property recently


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

Lift anything that's heavier than 25 lbs without having to struggle.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Can't

Crawl on floor to look for something then stand up without holding onto something for support.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

Can't

just sit and relax all day...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Can 

Resist buying something you want that's on sale


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Can, after considered judgement whether I really need it, not just because it is on sale.

Doing some of the things that are on your bucket list?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Can

Talk to people distance to keep you insane


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Did you mean on talk on the phone or over the fence @mike4lorie


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Did you mean on talk on the phone or over the fence @mike4lorie


over the fence

run or walk for exercise


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

Can

Change batteries on a smoke detector?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)

can

reset everything after the power goes out?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Can.   Very little to reset these days.   The bedside clocks are now battery operated.   Yeah.   

Cook a meal from scratch.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 23, 2020)

Can

Can resist eating cookies for at least 1 day?


----------



## chic (Jul 23, 2020)

Can. Never eat cookies.

Make cookies from scratch?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Can, but don't do a lot of baking these days.

Can appear even tempered even when angry?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2020)

Can

Distance yourself from a toxic person


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

Definitely can!

Walk a tight rope


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't

Ice skate


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't.   

Ballroom dance?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't

Feed the ducks?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Can.

Run a mile/km.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't

Do 10 sit-ups consecutively?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't

Able to speed read and understand what you have read.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*Can't

Able to pilot an aircraft.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Can't

Able to understand mathematics


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

can't

fit in the same size of clothes as you did 5 years ago


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Can.

Able to appreciate science.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2020)

*Can

Able to drive a manual transmission.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Can.

Able to sing well.


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2020)

Can.

Make pasta from scratch?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 3, 2020)

Can.

Able to walk the straight line - stay within the law.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

can

go a few days without water


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2020)

Never tried and wouldn't.

Flip pancakes without a mishap.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't

Crack an egg with one hand


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Can

Sleep good at night


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2020)

Can - definitely


Run up a flight of stairs


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Can't

Tell someone you're going out so they don't visit you


----------



## joybelle (Aug 16, 2020)

Can.

Can use up leftover food and turn it into something pretty good.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

can

wash windows


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2020)

Can

Decorate a cake with flowers


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

can't

do bodywork on your car


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Can't

Arrange flowers in a vase


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

can't

sew by hand


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Can.

Can cook on a campfire


----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2020)

Can, but you'll regret it.

Sing well enough that others recognize the tune.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't 

Can dance the old time ball room dancing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2020)

*Can't

Can do calligraphy.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 22, 2020)

Can't but I love it.

Can you quilt?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

can't

still roll down a hill?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't - I would probably never get up again.

Able to say no to so called bargains.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)

Can

Make a good pie crust from scratch.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

Can

You can build whatever from wood.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't

You can be friends with a rude person


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*Can (if the rudeness is not habitual)

Balance a checkbook?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

can

change the vipers on what you drive?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Can't

Can drive a manual vehicle.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*Can

Quote several Bible passages from memory?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Can't

Can totally over cater for when people are coming for a meal.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*Can (if you mean having way too much food)

Dance the tango?*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2020)

Can!

Knit something to wear.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Can.

Sew something to wear.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

Can
Can crochet an item of clothing?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Can't.

Can smile and put on a happy mood when feeling quite out of sorts.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)

*Can't

Teach a dog how to fetch.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Can't.   Our little dog isn't interested in fetching.

You can resist the holiday shopping sprees.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Can

Teach your cat to sit


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Can't, don't have a cat.

Can repair things to use again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Can

Do you drive a car


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Can.

Can cook for yourself.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

Can... definitely

Climb two flights of stairs without stopping to rest.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Probably can't.

Can tow an RV.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Can

Can you walk and chew gum at the same time


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 30, 2020)

Can 

Use app on phone to order food delivery


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Can't - no food delivery where I live.

Start off vegetables from seeds.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)

*Can't

Play cribbage?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2020)

Can't, not familiar with it

Change a tire


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2020)

*Can't

Read music?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Can't

Touch Type


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

can

do yoyo tricks


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Can't

Sing a song in tune


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

can't

drink coffee at night and still sleep


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2020)

Can

Cook a turkey


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Can.

Remember jokes to retell them.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

can't

remember your childhood phone number


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2020)

Can

Watch a movie without drinking or eating.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

Can't - need at least a glass of water nearby, but usually do have a snack of some sort.  

Throw a football reasonably accurately.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

Can't.   My throwing of anything is dismal.

Listen to someone telling the most boring story and not interrupting.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2020)

Can

Tell a Boring story !


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

Can lol.

Use slang in everyday language.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Can't

Cross your eyes


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Can

Sneeze only once per episode (rather than serial sneezing)


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

Can't - It is hayfever season in Australia and I can sneeze up to 12 times in a session.

Eat a small handful of cold potato chips and leave the rest.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2020)

Can

Neatly fold a fitted sheet.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Can't - despite the number of youtube videos I've watched on the subject.

Swing on a swingset for ten minutes without getting motion sick.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2020)

Can

Yodel?


----------



## RubyK (Oct 10, 2020)

Can't

Iron a shirt?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2020)

Can

Carry basket of fruit on head?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2020)

Probably cannot but haven't ever tried.  

Saddle a horse.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*Cannot

Make pasta from scratch*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

can't

juggle?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Can

Eat with chopsticks and enjoy it


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2020)

*Cannot

Convert Celsius to Fahrenheit (and vice-versa) in your head*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

Can only do so roughly - truth is I haven't bothered to hone that skill because I don't run into Celsius numbers often enough to need it.  Also, internet calculators.  'nuff said?  

Keep up with friends these days despite being unable to see them?


----------



## chic (Oct 17, 2020)

Yes, but it's just not the same and I do see them pretty often but we have less to say than we used to except to complain.

Balance on one leg for two minutes.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

No.  Maybe 30 seconds. My balance isn't what it once was.  

Same question.  
Can you balance on one leg for two minutes?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Can

Can you stand on your tip toes


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Can.  Quite easily.  Just checked.  

Get through Costco, Sam's, Walmart, Target or other large store without buying at least one item that wasn't on your list?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Cannot, usually

Conduct a band.*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Can't - it would be a laugh-riot to see me try though!   

Decide to eat healthy, declining to order fries, then staying away from your husband or wife's fries.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

can

watch the birds all-day


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Can't

Play frisbee well


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

Can't

Enjoy eating Lima Bean


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Can!

Swim the backstroke for more than a lap or two


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Can't

Remember the name of your first teacher


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Can.  I remember all my teachers until 7th grade, at which point I had different teachers for different subjects.

Set up new TVs and cellphones without plenty of advice and help?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2020)

*Can-ish

Play bridge*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

can't

play hearts


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Only on a computer

Speaking of which: You figured out the early MS game, Minesweeper, and can actually play it.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

Can

You can type faster than 50 wpm.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe.  I haven't taken a typing test in decades, but I'm pretty quick.

You learned to type in high school.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

can

Stand on your head for awhile?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2020)

* Can't 

Dance the Viennese waltz?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Couldn't even identify the Viennese waltz never mind dance it.  

Cook as well on a barbecue as on your kitchen stove?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 31, 2020)

Can't

Drive safely without glasses or contacts.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Can

Can drive safely without prescription lenses, but need reading glasses for close-up use.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2020)

*Cannot, need prescription lenses for everything.

Play more than one musical instrument?

*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

Cannot play even one.

You grew up with a piano in your home.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2020)

Can or can't game


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

Can?

Install new software on your computer?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

Can

Walk 10 miles in a day?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2020)

Can't...no way

Make a souffle?


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2020)

Can.

Break an egg with one hand without spoiling the yolk?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

50/50 so I don't bother to try. With two hands I probably get it right 95% of the time.

Knit a sweater.


----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2020)

Can't

Crochet an afghan?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2020)

Can

Whistle well enough that the tune would be recognizable to others?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)

*Cannot

Eat raw oysters without gagging?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

Can

Still remember all of the words to at least one song you learned in Kindergarten?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Can't

Remember your first kiss


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes indeed.  All kisses considered, it still ranks way near the top. A great kiss by any measure.  

Still hold the memory of an early love, despite knowing that it never would have worked out long-term.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2020)

Can

Remember birthdays of all immediate family members.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

Immediate family, yes.  Not many beyond those though.  

Drink more than one cup of caffeinated coffee/tea without feeling anxious?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 6, 2020)

Can

Cut your own hair.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Can't

Yawn with your eyes open?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

I think I can but haven't really paid attention. 

Walk up five flights of stairs without stopping to rest partway up?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2020)

Can't

Give yourself a pedicure?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Can but prefer to have them at a salon (not since January though)

Highlight your own hair?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

I've never had my hair colored/highlighted, so it doesn't apply.

Take care of a toddler for a week?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Can't

Walk and chew gum at the same time


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Can  

You like chewing gum.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Oops, just saw this and realized I didn't frame it as a can-or-can't question.  

Bake a cake from scratch?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Can, but don't.

Make a plan and stick to it.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Can but rarely in a straight line because I'm so easily distracted.  Case in point, I wrote the previous sentence and then answered 5 other threads before returning to this one.

Play tennis?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2020)

Can't


Go to the Gym


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Can't

Mix with people


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Not sure what you're asking here, Ken.  I CAN mix well with people, but CANNOT (will not) do until the covid crisis is over.

Can you make heads or tails out of the rules of rugby? (Or American style football if you're from a country where rugby is a national sport.)


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Can

Walk in the snow today?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

Can't

Make a mountain out of a molehill?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Can't


Eat dinner leftovers for breakfast next day


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Can and often do.  

Make a molehill out of a mountain?  (That takes serious diplomacy.)


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Can

Do jumping Jacks every morning?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Could but don't.  Jumping exercises and women who've borne children aren't usually a happy mix.  

Can you work almost all the features on your phone?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2020)

*Landline - can
Cel - can't

Eat pizza daily for a week?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Can

Put LED lights throughout your home


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

Can I?  Mostly yes.  Have I?  Only as other bulbs wear out.  However, DH did put LED lights throughout our 5th wheel camper about 2 years ago.  
Without going crazy, can you live in an area where you fundamentally disagree with the local political leadership?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Can, if it's a small area!

Shell peas and shuck corn?*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 2, 2020)

Can 

Skip having coffee or tea in the morning.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Can

Skip eating breakfast


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)

*Can

Tolerate the taste of Spam.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Can not.  

Tolerate the idea of eating horse meat.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Can't!

Square dance?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll say Can.  Haven't square danced in many years but pretty sure I'd get the hang of it again within half an hour or so.

Roughly figure out what the groceries in your cart will cost before you get to the checkout counter.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 4, 2020)

Can 

Go for a few days without eating meat.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

Can

Can go a few years without eating meat.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't

Play cars with friends weekly?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2020)

@mike4lorie 
Do you mean play "cards"?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

Can't. I didn't participate in a weekly car game - or card game - even before the pandemic.  

More easily read the text on your computer more easily if you keep the screen size zoomed to 110%.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

*Can*

*Still, watch old shows*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

Can but don't - prefer new shows or movies (old or new)

Stay awake when watching old shows.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Can

Sit and watch bowling on TV for an entire Saturday afternoon


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2020)

*Can't, but can take 1 or 2 hours of it. 

Watch sumo wrestling.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Can - for about five minutes.  

Can watch boxing (I dislike violent sports and cannot bear to watch them.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

Cannot

Watch a beauty pageant.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 22, 2020)

Can’t

Sit in a window seat on a plane and look out  the window while in flight

I have friends who would never take / accept a window seat when flying they prefer not to “look”/ see


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)

Can

Bite a raw onion


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Would not.

Eat raw red onion on a salad (I love them!)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Can, con mucho gusto

Create gift wrapping bows from ribbon.*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Cannot - at least not bows that look anything but pathetic.  

Can you seem to get any gifts wrapped before the last minute?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2020)

Can't

Eliminate all the water from cooked spinach?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Can because I never, ever, ever boil spinach.  I saute it in a teaspoon of oil or less.

 Can you recall eating canned spinach as a child?  (Yuk)


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Can't, I think my mom used frozen

Use a knife (not a peeler) to peel potatoes*.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2020)

*Can, but don't cos conventional potatoes are high in pesticides, organic are too expensive and the glycemic load is too high anyway.

Can you make good whipped cream from real cream, instead of using the toxic aerosol canned stuff?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Can't, frothy peaks aren't my thing. Although I hear adding a tad of cream of tartar helps.

Make pie crust from scratch.*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 25, 2020)

*Yes I can.

Neatly crack an egg with one hand only?*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2020)

Can't
.
Floss teeth without looking in mirror?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2020)

Can 

Spend a day doing nothing constructive without feeling guilty?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2020)

Can... quite easily!

Make smooth flawless gravy.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Can't

Leave your Christmas tree up for a month or two?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Couldn't when we had Christmas trees because we only ever had real trees.  
In the same vein as your question though, I cannot leave my Christmas decorations up past the first week of January at the very latest.  Once Jan 2nd arrives, lingering Christmas decorations start to taunt me like an unmade bed.  

Walk past a tray of cookies without snagging one?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Can't

Properly fold a paper map on first try.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

can

use a gps


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Can

Find GPS distracting when you're driving.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2020)

Can't

Can you tolerate unexpected company?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

Can

Walk on tip toes?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Can

Touch your toes without bending at the knees?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2021)

Can't

Hop on one foot


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Can - just verified it!

Discuss politics with someone of a different opinion without the conversation becoming heated?  (I can't.)


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Usually can't, not if the discussion is more than a sentence or two long.

Can you make a pot of good soup, from scratch?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Can.  Soup is easy - just keep adding ingredients until it tastes yummy.  

Can you bake good whole grain bread?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2021)

*Can't

Start a fire in the woods?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2021)

Can't because I'm afraid to go into the woods

You drive


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Can and do.  

Make carrot cake (making one tomorrow, which is why I thought of it!)


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Can 

Reverse with a trailer on.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Can with a trailer.  CANNOT with a 5th wheel camper attached.  Well, technically I can, but it won't end up where I want it.  
We have one so I know this for a fact.  

Drive a stick shift.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Can

Can you skip?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

Sure can!  

Can you hop?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

I can

Can you dance?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

I can

Can you run?


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

I can

Can you swim?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

I can

Can you ski - downhill or cross country?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

No, I can't.  Never learned, I'm sad to say.  

Can you tap a keg?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

No, I can't.

Can you rollerskate?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Not anymore, but this is a photo of my mother (who was 71), my daughter and myself at one of my children's birthday parties.  You can't tell from the photo but my mother was also wearing skates.  She took a couple of laps around the rink.  I thought my husband was going to have a stroke - he was so worried about her!



You can play bridge.  (I can't)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

I cannot but my mom was a bridge fiend.

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

I can, Piano and guitar

Can you still wear high heels?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

I can.  Well, moderately high heels - like 3".  No more 5" stilettos.  

When it's safe to do so traffic-wise, can you legally make a right turn on a red light in your area? 
If you drive on the left hand side of the road, can you make a legal left hand turn on a red light?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes, we can, unless a sign explicitly says not to. Too many people just roll right on through.

Are you still driving?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes.  Thank goodness.  

Are you?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

I am and can

Can you still do your hobbies whatever they may be?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

I can. 

Can you remember (and do you still miss) a few favorite foods made by your school cafeteria?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

I cannot. i never ate in the cafeteria. Was I missing out???

Can you identify birds by their sounds?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes @SetWave, some of their recipes were pretty good! 

No on the bird sounds unless you're talking crows, owls and other obvious ones.

Can you get into and out of a hammock gracefully?


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

I can't, it's getting out where I come undone.

Can you fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2021)

*Can, but not perfectly

Can you install a washing machine?*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Probably can.  It's just a matter of hooking up hot and cold water inputs, putting the drain hose into the drain pipe, plugging it in and shoving it against the wall, right?

There are many things you are able to do, but someone else takes care of it, either via paid labor or love labor (spouse or child).


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Can

You can shop online.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

Can

Do you use more than one credit card


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

Can, but don't. It's a lot simpler keeping it down to one.

Can you whistle?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Can but not in tune.  

Can you whistle with your fingers?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Cannot. (I was trying as a kid and when the sound suddenly blast forth I was so shocked my fingers flew out and was never able again)

Can you forgive and forget?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Mostly yes.  It takes a lot of negatives or extremely egregious actions before I turn my back on someone.  Not just an incident or two.  

When holding a grudge don't you find that rather than being released from emotion regarding that person you are constantly revisiting it?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Can, But I hate holding a grudge, I would rather move on.

Can you follow a map?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Mostly can.  I can definitely follow a map better than I can follow verbal directions.

Can you retain written information much more easily than verbal?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Can.

Can you mostly find your way around without relying on the GPS?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

I can and do.

Can you read a topographical map?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

I Can

Can you bake a cake?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Sure can.  

Can you make a good chocolate mousse?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't know. Never tried.

Can you run down a flight of stairs without holding on?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

I can, but not in heels.


Can you Multitask?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Usually can, but depends on the tasks.

Can you follow most recipes successfully?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

I can.

Can you connect a golf club with the ball when you swing at it?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Have been able to in the past, but it's been a while since I hit a driving range.  That I could connect in no way guaranteed that that the ball landed where I intended though.   

Can you connect with a baseball when you swing at it?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

I used to, no idea if I still can.

Can you fall asleep straight away?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

I can. It's staying asleep that's the problem.

Can you harmonize on demand?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Pffftt.... I can't even harmonize with great preparation.  

Can you draw well enough that others would recognize what you're depicting?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

StarSong, I can draw about as well as you can harmonize.  

Can you usually wake up at the time you want to, without using an alarm?


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

I can

Can you sing all the words to Bohemian Rhapsody?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

can't

play hearts


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

I never tried. Probably could, if someone taught me how.

Can you remember your dreams the next day?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Only a couple of times a month.  For me, remembering dreams is usually like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall. 

Can you remember nightmares more easily than happy dreams?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

I can

Can you do minor repairs?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

I can. I enjoy figuring out how to fix things.

Can you still do a somersault?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Can't. Never could . . . except underwater with the aid of churning waves. 

Can you laugh at yourself?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Can

Do you pull pranksters on your friends or family?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

Do not.  I have a great sense of humor but never found joy in pranks because they come at someone's expense.  

To you, it's not really funny unless everyone is laughing.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Can? Cannot? My sense of humor is all mine and mine alone. As my great sister says, "Some people just don't get it."

Can you watch strangers in a crowd and make up stories about them?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

I suppose I could, but don't remember ever doing that.

Do you know how to get good prints made from the pictures on your cell phone?  (Just spent several hours ordering some, and I hope I did it right!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

I can unless I used the zoom function.

Can you fix your laptop?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Depends on the level of "fix."  Most things seems to get fixed by just turning the whole thing off and on again.

Have you ever gone to a Broadway show on Broadway? (Or at least, in the Broadway neighborhood).


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Many times when I lived in NY & NJ. 

Can you remember going to professional or community theater presentations as a young child?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes, on Broadway. We lived in NJ and went into "the city" pretty often.

Can you speak another language fluently, or at least somewhat?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

I can

Can you read a knitting/crochet chart?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)

*Cannot

Can you read an eye chart? *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes, even the tiny letters at the bottom. But for some reason, I have trouble reading the closed captions on the TV screen.

If you had to bake a pie without using a recipe, could you do it?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

Not anymore because I'm out of practice.  I could at one time though. 

You regularly cook very different foods now than you did twenty years ago.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Can and do

Can you undo most lids on jars without help?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

Cannot. But I have a couple of wonderful gizmos that help me. They open anything.

Can you remember the words to most of the popular songs you like?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Can.  Apparently song lyrics remain very strong memories even for people with dementia and Alzheimer's.  

Can you resist singing softly and/or dancing your way through the grocery store when good music is playing?


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

I can't, I always sing along.

Can you quilt?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

I can't, but I have a daughter-in-law who does so beautifully.  Do you quilt @Tish? If so, I have a cute little story that I'll PM you.  

Can you needlepoint?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Never tried it.

Can you take pride in at least one work of art that you have created?  (No, I don't mean your children)


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Can.  Some crocheted and needlepointed pieces.  

Can you mostly creative talents in non-traditional artistry?  For me those would include building websites and devising intricate spreadsheets.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

Can. Writing and directing plays, performing, playing the piano, writing newspaper items.

Can you smile about at least one major news headline in the past week?


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Can

Can your pets always make you laugh?



StarSong *I don't quilt, wish I could though.*​


----------



## Gemma (Apr 27, 2021)

Can

Can you sew?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 28, 2021)

I can sew on a button or take up a hem, but that's it.  My husband can both machine and hand sew.  (We both spent over 40 years in the apparel industry.)

Can you walk into a friend's kitchen and, without using recipes, pull together a delicious meal from whatever disparate ingredients you find?   (My mother was a marvelous instinctive cook - I am not.)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't know. I guess it depends on what ingredients happened to be there.

Can you usually remember a new acquaintance's name after meeting them once?


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

I can't!!!  Have always had difficulty remembering names.  Can't blame it on old age, for it has been a problem for me for decades.

Can you find your way back to someone's home you visited once without the aid of GPS, roadmap, etc.?


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Can

Can you see small details?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Can, if I get close enough.

Can you remember when most major holidays occur?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Can

Can you know what weekday your birthday, 4th of July, Halloween, Christmas & New Years will fall on, just by knowing the weekday of only one of those dates?


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Can and do

Can you thread a needle without glasses?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Not if I want to do it in under an hour!  

Can you easily separate mango fruit from its peel using a drinking glass?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't because I don't consume mangoes 

You can easily kneel down and get back up with no problem.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

The kneeling down part, yes. The getting back up part isn't so easy.

You can take pretty good pictures with your cell phone.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Can.  I'm getting better, partly because I recently replaced my dying phone with one that happens to have a better camera.  That said, I've never been much of a shutterbug to begin with.

Can you give a speech in front of a group of 25 or more without feeling nervous?


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Can't

Can you handle your liquor?


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

I can.

Can your body easily take-or-leave substances others find addictive?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

I can

Can you sit through children's movies without getting bored?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2021)

*Can (animated ones, mostly)

Can you apply lipstick properly without a mirror?*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Can

Can you play hopscotch?


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

Sure can!  Played it as a child, with my own children and with my grands quite recently.

Can you do Cat's Cradle with string?


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

Cannot.

Can you do the arm motions while singing "YMCA" without getting confused?


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

LOL - Yes

Can you line dance?


----------



## Gemma (May 3, 2021)

I can

Can you tap dance?


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

I can't

Can you sing in tune?


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

I cannot.   

Can you jump rope?


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

I used to be able to. But it's been about 60 years since I tried, and I'm not about to!  

Can you write a little macro to get your computer to do what you want?


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

I cannot and have given up trying.

Can you count by threes?


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

Yes.  

Can you easily count backwards from 100 by sevens?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Probably

Can you moon walk?*


----------



## Millyd (May 4, 2021)

Can’t 

Can you cook a sponge cake without looking up or following a recipe


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Can ( Have plenty of practice with Lemington drives with the CWA)


Can you use chopsticks?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Can - I think they're quite fun!

Can you prune fruit trees so they yield good harvests each year?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Can - I think they're quite fun!

Can you keep a swimming pool's chemicals in balance?


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Can't. Would have no idea how much of what, and would probably kill everyone.

You can usually find ways of avoiding people who are annoying.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2021)

*Can

You can do cheerleading moves.*


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Can't

Can you speak another language?


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Can, several of them, but very poorly. Yesterday I had a minor flood in my kitchen and two of the cleanup crew were Hispanic. One of them was fascinated by the jigsaw puzzle I had spread out on the table, and while they were waiting for the plumber to arrive, he enjoyed himself working on the puzzle. (With my permission.)  I told him I'll give it to him when I get it finished. And - I learned how to say jigsaw puzzle in Spanish!
Rompecabeza.  It means broken head. And the two guys learned quite a bit of English. (It was a long wait. But we all had fun!)

Can you cook soup from scratch?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Can.  

Can you make Spanish / Mexican rice from scratch, no premixed seasoning packet?


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

I guess so, if I had the seasonings to use.

Can you turn cartwheels?


----------



## Millyd (May 6, 2021)

Can’t 

you can name at least a dozen plants in someone's garden or a garden centre


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Probably not, unless they're very well-known plants.

Can you convince a cat that you really don't want it sitting on your lap?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Not without standing up, I can't.

Can you convince a dog that one of your hands being free isn't a signal that it's available for petting?


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

Nope.

Can you figure out (usually correctly) what size to order when buying clothing online?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Can with knit tops, can't with anything fitted.

Can you prune fruit trees so they yield good harvests each year?  (If so, can you give me some pointers?  )


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

I can . . . after studying up on the specific tree. (in this case the internet can be your friend)

Can you control the time you spend wasting time online? (I really need to get back to packing...)


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Can I?  Yes.  Do I?  Not unless I have something pressing to do.  Like packing, for instance...

Can you stay on task for more than a couple of hours at a stretch?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Can

Can you use a carpet steamer?


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Can but no longer do so because of the resulting backaches that DH & I get from that workout.  We hire someone once a year or so to do a professional job.  

Can you make (good) cranberry sauce from fresh cranberries?


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Can't. I have never tried it.

Can you still climb a ladder?


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2021)

I can

Can you loan me $5.00?


----------



## maybenot (May 7, 2021)

I can, but it would be more than $5 because of exchange rate

Can you touch your toes without bending your knees? ( whilst standing)


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

No I cannot. That would be a stretch . . . .

Can you believe it??? (Your call on what's to be believed or not)


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

I believe most (reasonable and credible) people and evidence unless I have cause to doubt them.  I choose to not be anguished and unhappy due to forever searching for the chinks in every suit of armor.    

When it comes to controversial topics, both on SF & elsewhere, can you usually predict who will line up on what side, making debate almost moot?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

I can't

Can use a BBQ?


----------



## Millyd (May 8, 2021)

Can .

Can Cook a meal from scratch for a dozen guests


----------



## SetWave (May 8, 2021)

No I cannot.

Can you think of 12 guests you would invite to such a meal?


----------



## Millyd (May 8, 2021)

Can ..  Friends and their partners   and  (2) former work colleagues  …and of course my long term partner whom I don’t live with , and counting myself in the 12 

Can you name 6 car manufactures without looking it up


----------



## Gemma (May 9, 2021)

I can

Can you forgive and forget?


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

I can usually forgive but some transgressions are better remembered than forgotten.  (Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me...)  

Do you find that the hardest missteps to forgive and forget are your own?


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Not always.

Do you think holidays such as Mother's Day are a good idea?


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

The real benefit is that they provide motivation and opportunities for families to gather and take a moment to appreciate one another.  I think the giving of cards, gifts, flowers, etc., are unnecessary though.  

Can you think of something you actually need for one of your children to purchase or supply you?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Can't

You can create a tapestry


----------



## Millyd (May 9, 2021)

Can’t 

Can sew on a button ….it amazes me how many adults can’t sew on a button


----------



## Gemma (May 9, 2021)

Can

Can you replace a zipper in a garment?


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Can't but my husband can, which is even better!  

Can you take up a blind hem?  (It astonishes me how many people cannot.)


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Can, but haven't done it in a very long time.

Can you get away with eating occasional spicy food?


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

I can.  Spicy foods don't bother my body.  

Can you get away with eating sweets after 8:00 pm or will your sleep be disturbed?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

My sleep is disturbed by everything, so sweets aren't in a special category. Though I won't have coffee or alcohol after dinner. Sweets? Occasioally. My biggest indulgence in something I probably shouldn't have at night is hot cocoa.

Can you skip down the street?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2021)

can't

drink coffee after dinner and sleep


----------



## Gemma (May 10, 2021)

Can

Sleep past 9am and not feel guilty about it?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2021)

can, but not usually

can type on your cell phone with two hands


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Can

Can you ski?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Never tried it.

Can you do quick arithmetic in your head? Like adding two 3-digit numbers together?


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Can

Particularly with SF game threads, can your mood change a bit just by reading the title of a song that was popular many moons ago?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Can and does

Can you drive in snow?


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Could a long time ago but probably would have trouble now.

Can you back up accurately while towing a trailer?


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Never tried it, but probably not.

Can you often recognize the voice of a singer when you hear it?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Can

Are you able to do Morse Code?*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Can

Can you bait your own hook?


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Can but don't go fishing anymore.   Vegan....

Can you make spring rolls?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Can

Can you make your own bird treats?


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Only hummingbird sugar juice. 

Is your property large enough that bird treats can be placed far enough away from your home that any spillage won't attract rodents?  (I can't.)


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Can

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Can

Can you manage your cell phone pretty well?


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Well enough that it does what I need it to do and the rest of the apps/features stay out of my way.  

Can you delete phone and computer apps without worrying about the warning screens?


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Can

Can you surf?


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Cannot

Can you waterski?


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Can 

Can you ice skate ( I can't for the life of me)


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Not any more. Could when I was a kid.

Can you paint a picture that you're actually proud of?


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

Freehand?  Nope!  Can't draw anything more complicated than stick figures and even those don't always turn out well.  

You highly value the natural talents you weren't gifted with.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

I do

Can you tap a beer keg? ( I can't without making a total mess)


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

No way. I wouldn't even know how to begin. And I don't like beer, anyway.  

Can you raise the bidding up to a slam level when you have a very good hand, without screwing it up?


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2021)

Presume you're asking about bridge.  Never learned how to play.  

Can you keep a good poker face during card games?


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Can

Can you groom your pets, as in fur cuts and claws?


----------



## Millyd (May 18, 2021)

Can …with partner holding the fur child

Can you make a “nice “ beef stew or what some may call a casserole, ones on the menu tomorrow for me


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2021)

Can.  Back when we ate meat, beef stew was a go-to meal during the winter.  So easy to make and so delish! God bless the inventor of the crockpot.    

Can you make really good chicken soup?


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

Yes, but the "soup" part is provided by College Inn chicken broth. I add the other ingredients. My matzoh balls are the best in town.

Can you identify many birds on sight?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Australian ones I can

Can you make a perfect sponge cake?


----------



## Millyd (May 19, 2021)

Can ..using the old tried and true recipe on the nurses cornflour packet 
I’ve made it so many times usually for birthday cakes I know how to make it without dragging  the old recipe book out of the drawer 

Can you make cream puffs


----------



## Gemma (May 19, 2021)

Can

Can you do magic tricks?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Cannot

Can you name all the US presidents?*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Can't 

Can you sign?


----------



## Millyd (May 20, 2021)

Can’t 

You can set a mouse trap


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Probably could but wouldn't because then, well, dead mouse to deal with.  

Can you manage to throw out or donate shoes that are perfectly good but slightly uncomfortable?


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

Can

Can you walk around in public wearing shorts without being embarrassed?


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Can't,  just wouldn't do it.

Can you make your own preserves?


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2021)

Can  

Can ride a motor bike


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2021)

Can't


Can run 10 miles.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

If something really, really terrifying were chasing me I might be able to, but otherwise - nope.  

Can walk 10 miles.


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Can, I suppose, if I had the same terrifying thing chasing me.

Can you usually guess what size clothes to order online?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Can ( After many wrong sizes)

Can you ride a skateboard?


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

Are you kidding?  

Can you crochet?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Cannot

Can you walk backwards on your tiptoes?*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2021)

Can Not

Can you paint a room


----------



## Gemma (May 22, 2021)

Can

Can you unwind easily after a busy day?


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Can.

Can you easily unwind after a stressful day?


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Usually not.

Can you digest absolutely anything you eat?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Can you crochet?


I tried it and landed on my backside LOL

Can digest

Can you eat really spicy food? (  but oh, the heartburn )


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Can but I don’t like spicy foods 

Can make your own fabric shopping bags .


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

I suppose so, but never have.

Can you parallel park easily?


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

My own car, yes, fairly easily.  My husband's truck or a car I'm not familiar with would be difficult.  

Can you easily tune out all the electronic distractions and computer screen info on newer cars?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

I can

Can you make lace?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

I can't

Can you make a snowman


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2021)

I can...in the winter

Can you eat a whole porterhouse steak?


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

I can, but I'd probably die.  

Can you blow a big bubble with bubble gum?


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

I can.  

Can you easily strike up conversations with total strangers?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Can, (small talk) but it's not my cuppa tea.

You can type very rapidly.*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Can

Can use a 10 key calculator very rapidly


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

Probably not what anyone would call very rapidly. But I can use one!

You can write a pretty good short story.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Can

You can style hair


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

Absolutely cannot.

You have a good ear for music.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

I don't know what that means.  I like music, if that's what you're asking.  

You can pick up line dancing fairly easily.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Can. I love line dancing.

(By "good ear," I mean the ability to, for instance, hear a sequence of notes and sing them or play them on an instrument correctly, without having to read notes. There's an ear-brain connection that some people seem to be born with, others aren't.

It also means singing in tune, so when you are singing in a group or a chorus, you are in the same key as everyone else.  Hard to describe, but easy to recognize when someone is in the wrong key.)

You can read a book pretty quickly.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2021)

*Can't...I'm a slow reader

You can carve a turkey with ease.*


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Not with ease.

You can fluently speak a language other than English.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Cannot

You know people who can pick up languages very easily.


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Can’t

You can bounce and catch a tennis ball with one hand quite a few times in a row


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

No idea.

You can look at works of art and often are able to identify the artists, either because you are familiar with them or by taking a good guess.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

Can't


You can cook good meals everynight


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Can

Can you identify classical music?


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Very often, yes.

Can you usually get new electronic devices up and running without needing help?


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Can

Can you still climb a ladder?


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Depends on how high. I can go up and down a few rungs.

Can you recite a complete poem from memory?  Not a nursery rhyme, I mean a grownup poem.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Yes.  Oddly enough, "In Flanders Fields" by Colonel John McCrea.  Taught it to myself when I was about 8 and never forgot it.  

Can you still remember (and do) the Mashed Potato dance?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Can remember it - can't do it.

You can bathe a dog.*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

I suppose I could, but wouldn't. I don't even own a dog any more.

You can name the capitals of at least 10 countries without looking them up.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Can

You can knit


----------



## Kadee (May 28, 2021)

Sort of , I knit 100%  soft cotton face washes for myself bit it takes about 2 weeks to knit one





You’ve held a baby crocodile at a crocodile / wildlife farm


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

I have not.

You have a favorite dish to eat that comes from the sea.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

I do, Baked Salmon.

Can you style hair?


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Not well enough that anyone would want to go out in public after I finished up...

Can you give yourself a decent pedicure?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Can't

Can you buy stocks and bonds without a broker?*


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Can't, at least not without a brokerage account (online or otherwise).  

Can you identify various breeds of dogs with relative ease?


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Can.

Can you get most plants to grow and thrive?


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Can do ok with outdoor plants but am hopeless with indoor ones.  

Can you get your house company ready in under an hour?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2021)

*Cannot!

Can you remember the directors of your fave films?*


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Not all of them.

Can you guess what time it is pretty accurately, without having to look at a timepiece?


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2021)

I can...not only by the suns movement but also the wild animals that visit our yard.

Can you wake up without an alarm clock when you know you have a morning appt. somewhere?


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Can 

Can you host a dinner party?


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Can.  Don't have formal dinner parties anymore because they're not my favorite to host, but under normal (non-Covid) circumstances, DH & I host a lot of parties at which dinner is served.  

You can comfortably accommodate 40-50 people for a party.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Sure, I'd just use the party room in my building, which holds about 75 people and is, hooray! finally reopening tomorrow!

You can parallel park along a curb on the first try, without having to go back and forth.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Usually can.  

Can bake a pie with a lattice crust.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Can

Can you play Laser Tag?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Can - and it's WAY FUN!  

Can you jump rope?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Can. At least, I could the last time I tried.

Can you move digital photos and text files from one device to another?


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Can

Can you eat spicy food?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

Can.  Moderately spicy, not crazy spicy...

Can you keep a teenager and her BFF happily occupied for a week without one of you going crazy?  (Not an idle question...)


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

I can, Take them camping.

Can you survive without electricity?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

Can I survive without electricity? Yes.  Would I be happy about it?  Not for very long.  (When I camp it's in a 5th wheel RV - my tent camping days are way back in my rear view mirror.)   

Can you build a fire without matches or a lighter or similar fire starter - just rocks and kindling that you gather? (I cannot.)


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Can't

Can you replicate a food dish from your childhood?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 5, 2021)

I can but wouldn't want to ..I hated the horrible food we had as kids .

Can you back a trailer ….

I don’t mean a caravan


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

I can

Can you make your own Ice cream? ( I can't)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

No idea how.

Is there any flavor of ice cream that you don't like?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Caramel

Can you weave your own baskets ( I can't)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Can't

Can you stand on your head?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Can, but I have to be against the wall.

Can you play black jack?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Sure can.

Can you play poker?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Can't

Can you shuck oysters?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Can

Can you swing a  tea billy?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Can't since I don't even know what it is  

Can you lose 5 pounds in a month (not saying you need to)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Sure.

Can you keep track of your scheduled appointments without needing a calendar?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Can't==I have to write them down

Can you fly in a hot air baloon?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

I have once, which was more than enough.  Everyone else was oohing and aahing over the view - I pretended to feel the same but was intently gripping the side of the basket and silently praying feverishly that we wouldn't crash to the ground.  

You can't enjoy views if they mean standing near the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

True

You can play chess.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Can

Can you grow your own herbs?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Can't

You have a very good memory


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

True

You  can / can’t enjoy long train trips 

We did a 2 night /3 day  train trip from Perth, Western Australia  to Adelaide SA ..I hated the long slow trip of about 2.000  plus km‘s if hubby wanted to do it again he can go….and I’m happy to stay home


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Can't

You can knit sweaters.

This is can or can't


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Can’t knit jumpers

You can drive a car with the steering on the opposite side than your used to


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Can't

You can go shopping without a mask.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2021)

Can

You eat late at night.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Can't, it gives me heartburn.

Can you make your own sauce?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Can.  

Can you tinker with most sauces to create much healthier versions?


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

I can.

Can you pitch a tent without help?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

If my life or comfort depended on it and there were no instructions, my Girl Scout days would likely come back to me, but otherwise no.  (However, I can still pitch a fit without help. )

Can you drive for several hours without feeling weary or bored?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Cannot.

Do you usually prefer to be the driver or the passenger?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Driver

Can you make your own jewelry?( I have tried and can't)


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

I can

You can make the perfect pie crust for a pie.


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Can't  (I buy mine)

Can you decode morse?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Can't

Can you make nautical knots?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't

Can you read a road map?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

Can

Can you remember most of your passwords?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 16, 2021)

Can . 

Can fold a twist and fold beach shelter


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Probably not easily since I've never used one.

Can you fold a fitted sheet perfectly or just well enough to get it into something like a square?


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Can

Can you remember all the words to Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Can't

You can skip and chew gum at the same time?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Wouldn't dream of trying it, so I don't know!

For coffee drinkers:  You can tell the difference between regular and decaf, by taste.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Can

How about green tea and regular?


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Can

Can you remember where you were when Elvis died?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Can.  Exactly.   

Can you remember the moment you learned President Kennedy was shot?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

Can.

Can you remember something you made in kindergarten?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

I can remember a song we sang in kindergarten but not something I crafted.  

Can you remember something from every grade of your schooling?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Can.

Can you remember what you ate for dinner two days ago?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

Yup.  Salmon, mac and cheese, and peas.  There was enough left over that I had it again last night.

Can you manage to put together most items that you buy online?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Can

Can you do an oil change on your vehicle?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

Can't  -  well couldn't, back when I still had a vehicle.  As far as things mechanical, it was either out of gas or I needed a mechanic.  That's as far as my diagnostic abilities went...

Can you bake a cherry pie (Billy Boy?)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

I can bake a cherry pie quick as a cat can wink her eye, but I'm an old thing who long ago left my mother. 

Can you easily sit down and stand back up on the floor without using furniture or other assistance?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Cannot

Can you wink both of your eyes (not simultaneously)?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Can.

Can you snap your fingers?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Can

Can you still drive at night?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2021)

Can….couldn’t when I had cataracts  

Can drive a manual car , rather than an automatic transmission


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Can. That's the kind of car I learned to drive on.

Can adapt pretty quickly to new technology?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Depends on the technology, but generally yes.  

Your kids (or grands) are a godsend when it comes to helping explain new technology.


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes they are

Can you still do small maintenance jobs?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm not sure what you're referring to, but I can't think of anything that I did before that I can no longer do, so I'll go with a Yes on that one.  

Nearly every family you know has at least one estrangement or near-estrangement.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

True, but this is not a "can or can't" question.

You can play a pretty good bridge game.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Can't

Can you sing in tune? ( I can't)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

I cannot. 

Can you do artsy crafts really well? (I mostly cannot)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Cannot.

Can you swim?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Yes, I can. Being able to swim was a requirement in the Navy.

Can you run a mile?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

I don't even understand the question... why wouldn't one be able to do that? 

Can you do at least 5 knee pushups?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I don't even understand the question... why wouldn't one be able to do that?
> 
> Can you do at least 5 knee pushups?


Oops, never mind.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

"I don't even understand the question... why wouldn't one be able to do that?"

And even more to the point, why would anyone want to?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Can you eat an entire pizza?


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Hell No!

Can you still play cars with your grandchildren?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

What does playing cars mean?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What does playing cars mean?


Maybe something along the lines of this-


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe something along the lines of this-


Can and do.

Can you ride on a swing for 5 full minutes without getting motion sick?  (I used to swing for a long time as a kid, but no more...)


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Sure, I can do that although being male, white and older, whenever I venture near a swingset or playground, since I have no children in tow, the looks I get aren't usually of the friendly variety. It's sad but men are seen as predators these days, especially white, older ones. But to answer your question, yes, I can do that and since the day isn't over, I just may try later this evening. Too hot right now!   

Can you fold a fitted bed-sheet so that it looks _actually_ folded and not just some semi-organized ball of linen?


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Can, but don't bother.

Can you remember the rules for playing marbles?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

No, never knew them.

Can you get stuck in a traffic jam without getting angry?


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Can't it drives me nuts.

Can you bake a cake without looking at a recipe?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Not a scratch cake.  (I don't bake cakes often enough to have memorized recipes.  Unlike cooking, I've learned that good baking outcomes require precision.)

Can you still do some of the dances that were popular when you were a teenager? (The Mashed Potato dance comes to my mind).


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Maybe the Hokey Pokey, as the lyrics contain instructions.  

Can you play any of the board games well enough to win occasionally?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Depends on the board game, but yes.  I'm pretty good at Candy Land, Chutes and Ladders.  Won't play Monopoly... I played as a kid and didn't much like it, played as an adult with my own children and still didn't care for it.  If my grands want to play it, it's their parents turn to suffer through the experience.  

Not counting sleeping time, can you comfortably go more than about 5 hours without food?


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Can

Can you find your way on a map?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

Can if necessary, but prefer GPS.  

Can you more easily control your indulgence in foods/beverages you want to limit by avoiding them altogether?


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

I can

Can you use a yoyo


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

I can.

Can you understand what cryptocurrency is, what bitcoin means, etc.?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

I don't understand cryptocurrency.  That's not to say I "can't" understand it - just that I haven't yet seen a simple, concise explanation.  (That's my story and I'm sticking to it...)

Can you bear to eat cardboard-tasting tomatoes from the grocery store once summer arrives and garden-fresh tomatoes are again available?


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Can't

Can you leave your state right now?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Can.  There've been no interstate restrictions throughout Covid within the US.  Some state gov'ts dabbled with that nearly a year ago but abandoned the idea very quickly.  

Can you imagine this planet's future ability to sustain life without being terrified about the consequences of climate change.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

No. We're experiencing some of that climate change right now.

(Too bad about the cryptocurrency, Starsong. I was hoping you could explain it to me!) 

Can you hum a popular tune accurately enough for it to be recognized without using any of the words?


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Can

Can you ride a horse?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

No. Never tried it.

Can you speak a foreign language?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Can't do so fluently, but still remember enough HS German to communicate a bit, particularly if the person I'm speaking with knows a tiny bit of English.  I've been taken by surprise by how well I've managed, given how long ago HS was for me...  

Can you paint your toenails neatly?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Can

Can you sew in a zipper?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Can't, but I married a man who can, and that's even better!  

Can you change a flat tire?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2021)

Can

Can you personally charge your a/c unit in your vehicle?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Can't - haven't had to, fortunately.  

Can you identify more than 5 constellations in your night sky?


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Can, very fond memories of pointing them out to my youngest grandson 2 years ago. To see them through the eyes of a seven-year-old was amazing.

Can you ride a bike?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't know if my balance is good enough anymore.  

You've considered getting an adult tricycle.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Can't (no)

Can you bite your tongue when someone is giving you a hard time?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

I can, but have been known to work through the pain and voice my opinion anyway.  

Can you kill insects without feeling guilty?


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

No cant 

Can you watch vet shows without crying?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Not sure what a vet show is, but I don't usually cry when watching any show.

Can you replace a chandelier in your home?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

Haven't needed to - my sweet hubby manages those things  I probably _could _but can't imagine a scenario where either my hunny-bunny, one of my sons or SIL, wouldn't step up to help.

Can you reliably pick out a good watermelon?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Usually, since most of them are good.

Can you write an interesting story?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2021)

Can't

Can you remember what you're shopping for without a list


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Can but bring a list anyway.

Can you drive in snow


----------



## Gemma (Jul 3, 2021)

Can

Can you consume a caffeine beverage late at night and afterwards fall asleep easily?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Cannot, cannot, cannot, cannot.  Not even within 8 hours of going to bed.  

Can you consume a single glass of wine within a few hours of going to bed and sleep straight through?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Cannot. 4 PM is my limit. (And about 1/2 glass).

Can you get away with eating pretty much any food you like?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Cannot - some dairy products wreak havoc with my digestive system.

Can you swim in a pool without your hair getting a greenish tinge?


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Can

Can you thread a needle first go? ( I can't)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Usually not.

Can you walk as far as you were able to about 5 years ago?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Probably not quite as far, but my stair climbing and push up abilities have improved.

Can you do most things as well as five years ago?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Can.

Can you march in time with a group?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Can but since I get bored easily it wouldn't be long before I'd be marching to the beat of my own drummer. 

Can your rings fit your fingers as easily as they did a couple of decades ago?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Can, but I'm not a big ring-wearer.

Can you stay up all night if it ever became necessary?


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Can

Can you stop yourself from turning the volume up on your favorite song?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Can't.   Also wouldn't want to!

Can you stop yourself from dancing when you hear your favorite song?


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Unless I am in the supermarket , then no.

Have you thought about learning to play an instrument?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Can't even imagine it never mind think about it.  That ship has sailed and I'm at peace from the shore, though I cheer on its talented occupants.

Can you think of a superpower that you'd _really and truly _want to have - one that wouldn't destroy your life?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, I'd love to wave a magic wand and stop all individuals and countries from committing violence against others.  

That was such an interesting question that I'll repeat it.  Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

I meant a superpower of the sort that Superman or other comic book hero might have.  

I can't think of one that would ultimately serve me well. 

Same question, with the refinement of it being a comic book type superpower.


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Can't, no matter the superpower, it's bound to destroy your life. (Oh God I am pessimistic today)

Can you edit photos without any help?


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

Can, using good ol' Gimp.

Can you sing on key?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Can't, I regret to say.  However, what I lack in talent I make up for in enthusiasm.

Can you decorate a cake beautifully?


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Can't but I have tried.

Can you add up your shopping total in your head?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Probably, if I was only getting two or three items.

Can you play at least 3 different games that involve sitting at a table with other people?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes, how big is this table? 

Can you fix minor plumbing issues not including clogs?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Depends on the issue. 

Can you justify (to yourself) calling in professionals like plumbers and electricians, more easily than when you were younger?


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Can, Things have changed since I was younger.

Can you write with your non-dominate hand?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes, but not sure that anyone could read it.

Can you eat just a few potato chips and then stop?  (10 or less)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Can

Can you name all of the US Presidents?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Cannot. Most of them, probably.

When streaming a TV series, can you usually remember which episode you are up to?


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Can

Can you watch reality T.V. without getting bored? (I can't)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2021)

Can’t


Can dig / turn over a small section of the garden soil with a spade


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

Can

Can make a tasty light tomato sauce out of fresh tomatoes from your garden.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Can

Can you make your own dips from scratch?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Can and do if you mean buy the various ingredients and make my own recipes.  I don't grow the beans or milk a cow, 

Can you still play Hopscotch of Jump Rope?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes and yes.  (Glad to have grandchildren in that age group!)

Can you, or could you ever, jump double-dutch?  (I never learned how.)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2021)

Never succeeded at that, but I could jump a single rope.

Can you dive into a pool? (Or, could you ever?)


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes

Can you still carry heavy boxes?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes

Have you ever broken any bones?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

No, thank goodness.

Can you find the light switch or doorknob in a dark room without any flashlights/nightlights?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Sure, eventually. After enough groping around.

Can you identify various styles/periods of furniture?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

No.  Never much cared about that.  

Can you identify various types of houses like Cape Cods, Tudor, Federal, and so forth?


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Cant

Can you multitask with ease?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, I do it all the time.

If you know what key a piece of music is written in, can you identify the first note just from hearing it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Can't

Can you stay calm around someone who annoys you


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Can, at least on the outside.  

Can you almost always politely excuse yourself from people who annoy you?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

Depends on what you mean by "can."  I can always be polite, but can't necessarily always excuse myself from the situation where I am stuck with that person. Example: the dragon lady who checks patients in at my dentist's office.

Can you produce a really nice piece of art, at least one that pleases you to look at?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Cannot

Can you wear clip-on earrings without discomfort?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Cannot 

Can you wear pierced earrings without discomfort?  (I can't)


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Can

Can you spit-polish?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Can't say I have ever done that - or needed to.  

Can you make garlic bread without burning it? 
(I only can if I have someone posted at the oven with instructions to not take their eyes off the bread).


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Can

Can you read a weather map? ( I can't)


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Can read the basics, yes.  

Can you eat a super sweet breakfast (like doughnuts) without feeling queasy half the day?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 28, 2021)

Can, easily...

Can you bake a cherry pie, Billy Boy?


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Never tried

Can you name clouds?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

Can for the main categories of cirrus, cumulus and stratus clouds, as well as some of their subcategories.  Signed up for a meteorology class in college on a lark.  Over the course of a lifetime it turned out to be one of the most useful classes I ever took.  

Same question: Can you distinguish cloud types?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Nope, I can't

Can you still play hopscotch?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Sure can.  

Can you still skip rope if people twirl it, do you think?


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, I can, I often play that with the grandchildren.

You don't mind animated movies.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

I can watch them if they're not violent.  

You can only watch so much CGI in movies before rolling your eyes at it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*I can

Can you apply a tourniquet?*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

I can

Can you bake breadrolls?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*I never have, but think I could follow a recipe for them!

Can you write cursive backwards?*


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Never tried it.

Can you speed read?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Not in the way shown by yesteryear's Evelyn Woods ads (can't believe I remember her name).  

When you have neither time nor interest for a long news articles, you can usually get the gist by reading the first and last few paragraphs.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Can 

Can you make your own Pizza?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

Can and do.

Can you remember a time when many women didn't drive?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

No, I honestly can't.

Can you remember getting a macaroni necklace from your child? ( I have all 3 of mine)


----------



## Gemma (Sep 3, 2021)

No, they never made those.

Have you made your own Christmas ornaments with pine cones?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

can

get together with family and friends


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Can with family - less so with friends because Delta is spiking here right now and there are unvaccinated little children in all our families.  

You can easily resist the lure of overspending.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Can and do

You enjoy family holidays


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

can

can you do 100 hops on a pogo stick?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Wouldn't dare attempt it - my body wouldn't shake off a crash and burn the way it once die - but I was quite the pogo-er in my youth.  

Can you still hula hoop around your waist for 100 loops or more?


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Not for a 100 no.

Can you find your way around town without a GPS?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

My immediate area?  Can.  I've lived here over 35 years so I'd be pretty pathetic if I couldn't.  Unfamiliar areas are a different story.  For them I'd need GPS, a map, or detailed directions.  

You've had a negative Covid test.


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

No haven't had a Covid test

You are fully vaccinated


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

I am.  Will get a booster as soon as eligible (roughly December).  

If unvaccinated, _can _you get a Covid shot if you want one?


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

I guess you can.

Can you sew?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 7, 2021)

Can

Can you sleep throughout the night without waking?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

I wish.  

Can you usually fall back asleep easily after waking during the night?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If unvaccinated, _can _you get a Covid shot if you want one?





Tish said:


> I guess you can.
> 
> Can you sew?


@Tish, I meant, Are there sufficient vaccines available in your part of the world so that people who want them can get them?  There are still a lot of vaccine shortages from what I understand.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> @Tish, I meant, Are there sufficient vaccines available in your part of the world so that people who want them can get them?  There are still a lot of vaccine shortages from what I understand.


There are for one age group but not the other as yet. There should be by the end of October.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Can you Knit?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

_I can't

Can you eat chips (crisps) without dip?_


----------



## Gemma (Sep 9, 2021)

I can, but rarely do eat chips

Can you accept someone telling you no, without being disappointed?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2021)

Well, of course, it depends on what my question was.

Can you make a delicious pot of tea, British-style?  (And if so, can you tell me how to do it?)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

LOL - no help from here, but I'm also interested in that so I'll repost your question:

Can you make a delicious pot of tea, British-style?  (And if so, can you tell me how to do it?)


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> LOL - no help from here, but I'm also interested in that so I'll repost your question:
> 
> Can you make a delicious pot of tea, British-style?  (And if so, can you tell me how to do it?)


@hollydolly  we need you!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

LOL..well one mans' tea , is another man's...ermmm tea...  

I mean we all don't agree here in Tea-land on how the best way to make tea might be.. for example I only like weak sweetened tea and I make it with a bag in a Mug.....  Even different parts of the country like it served in a different way.. here in the south more people like it weaker, whereas in the North they like 'Builders tea''..good and strong enough to stand a spoon up in it..

 Purists however,  would add the best loose Indian or Chinese  leaf tea into the teapot, one teaspoon or one tea-bag per person ( although tbh if it's a purist it's unlikely to be a Tea-bag) ,  after the pot has  been warmed.. remembering first  to have  run the tap a little when filling the kettle  so the water’s nicely aerated, and only boil it once to keep the oxygen level up. Oxygen in water helps flavour..apparently 

Then leave the tea to 'steep'' for about 4 minutes.. .. serve in china cups where the milk has been added first.. despite the fact that china cups cause the tea to cool very fast

No-one can ever agree on when the milk should be added, first or last or any at all.. but the purists do usually add it first..

Hope that helps... so now whose turn is it to make the tea today...I'm thirsty...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for the lesson!   One teabag per china cup (which tend to be quite small) seems like really strong tea, particularly if steeped for four minutes.  I barely wave a tea bag over my large mug of hot (not boiled) water before starting to drink the weakened tea - then reuse the bag for a second cup.   

Can you handle the caffeine in tea, coffee or other beverages after mid-afternoon without suffering wakefulness that night?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2021)

Holly, thank you! Much appreciated!

Star, no, I usually don't have anything with caffeine after breakfast.  One mug in the morning, that's it.

Can you tie a man's necktie?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the lesson!   One teabag per china cup (which tend to be quite small) seems like really strong tea, particularly if steeped for four minutes.  I barely wave a tea bag over my large mug of hot (not boiled) water before starting to drink the weakened tea - then reuse the bag for a second cup.
> 
> Can you handle the caffeine in tea, coffee or other beverages after mid-afternoon without suffering wakefulness that night?


only steep tea leaves or if you have to..tea-bags in a teapot for 4mins.. just dunk the bag in a cup..or mug, otherwise as you say it would then be 'Builders tea' horribly strong...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Holly, thank you! Much appreciated!
> 
> Star, no, I usually don't have anything with caffeine after breakfast.  One mug in the morning, that's it.
> 
> Can you tie a man's necktie?


*yes indeed I can..blindfolded if necessary..having worn a full school uniform including tie all through my school years 

You know how to connect your computer to a printer if you need to print something *


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

I can 

Talking of printers you have a scanner in your printer.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes, I can scan with one of my printers.

Can you more easily give up salt or sugar?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Can't, have to have my chocolate.
You always try to eat fresh and healthy.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

It's always my intention to do so, some days are more successful than others.  

You can relate to Milne's  Winnie the Pooh's quote, "One of the advantages of being disorderly is that one is constantly making exciting discoveries."


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

LOL I can very much relate.

You Have favourite cup.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2021)

Not a "can" question, Tish. More of a true-false one. However...

Yes, I "can" have a favorite cup, and I do.

You keep your passwords stored in a convenient place for your own use.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes, in my head.  Also in a password manager for which my daughter has the master password in case anything happens to me. 

You can't always remember what you had for dinner last night, but can easily remember the half dozen very complicated passwords (20 plus characters each) you use most often.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

_Cannot...you use 20+character passwords? 

Can you train a dog to fetch, sit, etc.?_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

As regards the passwords, yes, I do.  At least one is over 25 between lower, upper, numbers and characters.  

Neither DH nor I can train puppies, which is why we always rescue dogs over two years old. They're already housebroken and past the worst of chewing by then.  Can train to sit and stay, but not much else.  Fetch seems innate.  Some dogs will others look at you like, "If you really want that, stop throwing it over there."  

When you first learned to type, could you ever have imagined how much you'd be using that skill for non-work purposes?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2021)

I could. I used it for schoolwork, which may or may not count as "work."

Can you find your way to most places without using a GPS?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

Nope.  

Can you read music well enough to know when to pause, go up or down in pitch, and how long to hold a note?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes.

Can you play bridge?


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

I think I still can, it's been too long.

Can you fix most computer problems?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes.

Do you get any body twinges when the weather is about to change?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2021)

Can't

You look for the rainbow after it rained.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Can and do

Can you remember your first class teachers name?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2021)

Can't

Can you remember the person you received your first kiss from?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

Of course.  

Can you remember your first boyfriend's middle name?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes, Leon

Can you reread a book you have read? ( I hate it when I get to chapter 3 and remember the rest of it)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Sure - have done so many times.  For me, rereading a favorite book is like eating comfort food; it's a guilty pleasure that soothes the soul. 

Despite all legal wranglings by various governments to stop them, you still get a lot of junk phone calls.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

I do (can)

Can you locate the nearest police station?


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Can, we only have one.

Can you back a trailer up?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Not well.  And my husband is only marginally better at it than I am.  We have a 5th wheel camper that's often a challenge when it needs to be backed into a tight space.  

Can you eat foods made with coconut oil without suffering, um, gastric distress?


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

I can

Can you go back to sleep once you are awake?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

I generally cannot.  When I get 4 hours or less I'll try to catch a nap later in the day.  

You can almost never get 7 or more hours of sleep anymore.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2021)

I can't.  6 hours is my usual amount.

Can you fix a toilet that keeps running?


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

No, never tried but I think it would have to do with the floaty thingamabob.

Can you sleep better when it is raining? ( I can)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Can't. My ability to sleep has nothing to do with the weather.

Can you drive as well at night as during the day?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Not sure anyone does, but I believe I drive nearly as well at night as I ever have.  

Do you think you can drive equally safely on town streets as on highs speed roads that don't permit pedestrians, bicycles or driveways?


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Can

Can you have more than two cups of coffee without it affecting your bladder?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Can, but it would affect my sleep. 

Can you do most everyday arithmetic calculations in your head?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Can, easy ones!

Can you comfortably dine out by yourself?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Only if I have a book to keep me company.

If waiting, you can easily while away time reading.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes , can

You go on long road trips alone to no place in particular.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

I can and do

Can you rewatch a movie and still find it brilliant?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Can, and do it often. Not only movies, I'm thoroughly enjoying Breaking Bad for the second time.

Can you usually figure out how to work new software?


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Can and do

Can you take pretty good pictures with your phone?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 26, 2021)

can

do you prepare your home for the different seasons


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Can and do

Can you install a ceiling fan?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Can't, but married someone who always could.  Not sure if he still can though because he's having ongoing shoulder problems.  With that in mind: 

Can you ask close friends/family members for help with tasks like installing ceiling fans if you're no longer able to fully manage on your own?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)

can, if needed...

can you shampoo your own fueniture


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Can and do

Can you do car repairs?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

Can and do

Can you wake up energetic.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

Can you read a long section of a book you enjoy, and stay awake?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

I can

Can you write calligraphy?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

I can't.  

Can you write legibly, if not necessarily beautifully?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

I can't

Can you write with your non-dominant hand?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't - at least not so anyone could read it.  

Can you make good fried rice? (I can't.  )


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Can't for the life of me.

Can you play Euchre?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

can

can you play chinese checkers


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Can, but haven't in decades. 

Can you play backgammon?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Can't.

Can you play tennis pretty well?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Can't

Can you play pickleball?


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Not sure what that is so will say can't

Can you make lemonade?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

No, never could figure out the right balance of sugar to lemons to water.

Can you make good iced coffee?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2021)

Never tried.

Can you write an interesting short story?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Never tried.  

Can you write a business letter that gets results?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2021)

I can

Have you ever had a finger lock up on you?


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Yep 

Can you order your groceries online?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2021)

Can't

Can you subtract figures in your head?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Can

Can you look at prices for various sized products and quickly determine in your head which is the most economical?


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Can

Can you do your own taxes?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

Cannot.

Can you play poker convincingly?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Couldn't before, but if I put on a pair of sunglasses and insisted on wearing an oversized mask strictly for, um, heath and safety....

Whistle loudly enough to hail a taxi?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2021)

Can't

Can you remember what you were planning to do


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Can

Can you still eat spicy foods


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Can

Can you dare try to turn a somersault?


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Cant I don't think, have not tried it.

Can you swim the length of a pool


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

Can very easily - many times over.  

Can you run for a few minutes?


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Only if something is chasing me   

Can you pinpoint the murderer before the end of a crime show?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

Usually not, but I rarely watch crime shows so I don't get much practice.

Within the first few minutes can you usually predict how a Rom-Com will spin out?


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't

You can steam clean your carpets.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't, never tried it.

Can you invent a delicious dish from ingredients that you happen to have in the house, without using a recipe?


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

Can and have

Can you peel an apple or potato with a knife?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2021)

Can (but I don't like doing it that way)


Can you go out to eat often?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2021)

Sure, I can. But usually don't. Too expensive and too fattening.  

Can you still drive a long distance if necessary?


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

Can

Can you play Tennis?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't, at least not well.

Can you play bocce?


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't, never knew about it.

Can you ballroom dance?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

Can't anymore unless I had a brush-up lesson.  Learned it in my teens and took a series of classes with DH about 20 years ago.  

Can you easily pick up line dance moves?  (I never could.)


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Can't for the life of me.

Can you ride a bike?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Probably not anymore unless my life depended on it.  

Can you easily read when a TV or music (with vocals) is playing?


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Can't without my glasses.

Can you pick up on words from other languages?


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Can't

Can you bake cookies without burning them?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Definitely can.  Can't recall the last time I burned cookies.  

Can you (would you) bake without timers?  (I sure wouldn't)


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

I have never tried it, so don't know.

Can you tell what is in a recipe by taste?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Can, just the main ingredients though

I can tolerate anchovies on pizza, can you?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2021)

Cannot.

Can you redecorate a room and usually make the right choices?  ("Right" means something you will be pleased with afterwards.)


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Can

Can you make dinner with the stuff you have at home?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Can

Can you hop on one foot without holding onto anything for balance?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Can

Can you groom your own pets?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Don't I wish.  My level of expertise tops out at a bath.   

Same question.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Can

Can you make your own fried rice?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

Cannot but wish I could

Can you hold your tongue when someone cuts in line in front of you?  (I can't)


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Can't

Can you fix minor handyman jobs?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

They'd have to be very minor.  Lucky for me, my husband is a pretty good fix-it guy!  

Can you remember when remote controls with wires back to the TV set were cutting edge technology?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes

Can you remember what you were doing when man first landed on the Moon?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Can, was watching it on TV

Write in calligraphy?


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Can't

Can you navigate using stars? (I can't)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Can't

Make a quilt?


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Can't

Can you knit/ crochet?


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't

Operate... safely... large construction equipment like an excavator or dozer?


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't

Drive a manual transmission automobile?


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Can

Surfing?


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Can- Sort Of

Play tennis?


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't.  Never had the opportunity to try.

Perform plumbing or electrical repairs in your own home.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't

Speak Pig Latin fluently?


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Can't

Drive a Motorcycle?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Can

Ride a horse?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Can't

Make a quilt?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Can't

Eat spicy food?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Can

Enjoy watching the news


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Can

Snow ski


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Can - Bunny Slope, lol.

Change a flat tire.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Not anymore. 

Run up a flight of stairs?


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Can, only if someone is chasing me.

Can you swim?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Cannot

Operate a cash register?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Can I think (It's been a while)

You can care for plants


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Can't.  At least not well enough that they'll survive for very long, I'm sorry to say.

Type by touch?


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Can

Can you still thread a needle without glasses?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Can

Wallpaper a room?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2022)

Can't

Remember all the phone numbers you had as a child but not as an adult.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Can't

Can you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

*Cannot

Speak in tongues?*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Cannot

Can you make your own Tea Infusions?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Can't

Can you knit AND crochet?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2022)

Can crochet.  Used to be able to knit but didn't much like it.  

Can you proficiently use an Excel spreadsheet?  (Guess who has some business chores to attend to today? )


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2022)

Can't. Never needed to learn how.

Can you remember the lyrics to a lot of songs?


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Can

Can you still drive at night?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2022)

Can you understand sports that you didn't grow up playing or watching?  For instance, American football if you grew up with rugby or vice-versa.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

I can if I pay attention and look up the rules.

Can you read two books at the same time?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

I can

Can you make puff pastry from scratch?


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Can't

Can you remember more than 10 phone numbers?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2022)

Not anymore, but mostly because it's no longer necessary for me to memorize addresses and phone numbers.  However, I've memorized 10 passwords (not to mention website names) that are much longer than 7-10 characters which I consider to be pretty much the same thing.     

By tasting it, can you figure out what ingredients are in complex foods?


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Can't

Can you grow your own vegetables from the parts of them


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2022)

Very rarely, so I'll call this a "can't."

Can you do craftsy things like make wreaths from pine boughs? (I can't and am in awe of those who can.)


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Can

Can you draw?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2022)

Not well enough that anyone can recognize what I'm attempting to depict.  

Can you sing well?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

LOL, No I sound like a wounded animal.

You make your own dips.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2022)

Almost always.  

You make your own hummus.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

I can't and will not! 

Can you get water out of a well?


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

I can 

Can you use a BBQ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

_Cannot

Can you play poker?_


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2022)

Can.  Can't win at it, but can play.  

Can you play pinochle?


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Can't

You can make your own Jewelry.


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

I can.

You can easily declutter and let go of sentimental items.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2022)

Cannot.

You use at least one recipe that you inherited from your mother.


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Can and do

Can you go shopping without a list


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

Can, but I'll forget a whole bunch of stuff.  

Can you shop with a list and come home with ONLY what's on it?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

can't

can you walk more then an hour today


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Can I?  Easily.  Will I?  Very doubtful.

Can you lift 30 lbs without a struggle or fear of injuring yourself?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Don't know. Wouldn't try, though.

Can you correct most minor computer glitches?


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

I can

Can you still use a ladder?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

can, but not always comfortable to use one

change a tire


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

can

do a backward flip


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

No way!

get  most plants to thrive


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Can

Cook Thai Food


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)

Cannot

Complete a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2022)

Have done it, once or twice

Remember what you need to get at the supermarket, without bringing a grocery list


----------



## StarSong (Aug 27, 2022)

Not reliably. Never could.  But eventually I wind up getting what I need so it's all good.  

Can you eat doughnuts or other sweets as breakfast foods without feeling funky for half the day?


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

I can

Can you watch vet shows without crying?


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

Vets as in military or animals- answer is ususally misty eyed for both.

Can say no to certain foods when dining out and everyone else is indulging?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2022)

Can.

Can you usually guess a Wordle in three tries or less?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2022)

Can't.  Usually four.  Sometimes more.  

Can you reliably solve Octordle or Quordle before running out of guesses?


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 29, 2022)

Can't because don't know what they are, 

Can you bake from scratch without a recipe?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2022)

Bake without a recipe or without using already memorized proportions?  Wouldn't dream of it.  At least not in the same way as I would with cooking.  Baking is all about chemistry. 

Can you generally bake successfully using a recipe?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

I guess it depends on your definition of "successfully."   

Can you remember the names of most of your elementary school teachers?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2022)

Yes.  All of them. Very few from junior high or high school though, which begets the next question: 

Can you remember most of your junior high or HS teachers' names?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Can

Can you play Dodgeball?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2022)

I know how to play it, and loved it when I was a kid. But I'm not insane enough to try it now.

Can you get a glass stovetop really clean?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Probably (never had one)

Can you eat gobs of sweets and not gain weight?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

can't

drive across your country


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2022)

Could I?  Probably yes.  Would I?  Maybe.  I'd sure like to.  

Can you line dance?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes.

Can you blow a big bubble with bubble gum?


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Can

Can you go one day without coffee?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2022)

Can I?  Yes.  Would I or the people around me want that?  That'd be a hard no.  

Can you get herbs to root in water for transplanting? (I'm trying this now with little success.)


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2022)

Don't know. Never tried it.

Can you remember appointments most of the time, without using a calendar?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2022)

Only if I make them for a few days hence.  Otherwise, no.  Then again, I never could. 

Can you pronounce most names or words that you've never seen before?


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

I really try.

Can you remember the street address you lived in as a child?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2022)

Of course.  

Can you make a classic ice cream sundae with ingredients you have on hand?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

Can.

Can you speak a foreign language?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Can

Can you remember the names of your neighborhood friends?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2022)

From my childhood?  Of course!  

Can you remember the names of the main streets in the neighborhood in which you grew up?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes. Nearly all were named for British generals and political figures.

Can you paint a pretty good landscape?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Cannot do art *at all*.

Can you usually recall your dreams in the AM?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Can sometimes. 

Can you count to ten in French?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Can.  

Can you count to ten in German?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Can't

Can you knit a Jumper or a Cardigan?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Can't knit anything - learned as a teen but never cared for it.  

Can you crochet?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Can't. My grandma tried to teach me years ago, but I just couldn't get the hang of it. 

Can you Ice skate?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

When I was about 10, yes.  Now, no!

Can you figure out how to make a decent cup of coffee using a Keurig? (By decent, I mean something that tastes like delicious, full-bodied coffee. And if you can, please tell me how?_


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Can't. I had one of the Bosch Tassimo coffee makers years ago, the pods that came with it never really tasted coffee-ish << (is that a word) 

Can you play Chess?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2022)

Can.  Meaning I am able to because I understand how the pieces move and what the objective is, but never learned to love the game or get into strategies.  

Can you still play hopscotch (with grands, presumably)?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Can't, but loved it as Baby Biz

Take a shower in under 5 minutes?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Can but resent it.

can you set up an Smart T.V.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2022)

Probably could if I needed to, but never have.  DH & SIL do that for me.  

Can you (currently) fully operate all the features on all the remote controls you own?


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Can

Can you make your own yogurt?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

can't

reach your highest shelf without a foot stool or ladder


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Can't 

Can you make a paper aeroplane?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Can't.

Can you remember how to get to most places without turning on your GPS?


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Can. But I don't drive anymore. 

Can you flip a pancake well?


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Can

CAn you swim?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2022)

Can

Can you float in fresh water without pool noodles or other devices?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

can't

can you shop without a grocery list, and remember everything


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Can if it's a short list.

You have a pleasant singing voice.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2022)

Can't sing a note in tune but that doesn't keep me from repeatedly trying with great enthusiasm.

Can you easily follow choreographed dance moves?


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Can

Can you peel an orange with just your hands?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2022)

Of course!  (There's a navel orange tree in my backyard so I get plenty of practice!)

Can you give up on a pistachio nut whose shell is completely sealed with no visible crack?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes I can

Can you navigate around your house at night with no lights on?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Can, but rather not.

Can wear socks with sandals and not care at it being looked down on by some people?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2022)

Never have, but of course I can if there's some reason to.

Can load your own grocery sacks into your car.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Can

Can you make your own candles?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Can, but don't bother.

Can you not answer the door to a solicitor/salesperson/unexpected visitor?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

can

can you still play hopscotch with the girls on your street


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Can with my grandchildren.

Can you still skip rope?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

can't

can you skip in the rain


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Can

Can you still maintain your lawn by yourself?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Don't have my own lawn, we have landscapers for our whole community, but I couldn't do it if I did have one.

Can you harmonize when singing?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Haha, No.

Can you thread a needle without glasses? ( I can't)


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Can depending on the needle size.

Can bake from scratch without using a recipe.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Can

Can you dance?


----------

